# Evolution Start dauert und dauert

## Tinitus

Hallo,

mein E-Mailer Evolution startet sehr langsam. Starte ich über die Konsole bekomme ich folgendes Log:

```
evolution 

Type EPluginMono registered from the mono-plugin-loader

** (evolution:11660): DEBUG: mailto URL command: evolution %s

** (evolution:11660): DEBUG: mailto URL program: evolution

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word 'ba4': Ungültiges oder unvollständiges Multi-Byte- oder Wide-Zeichen

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word 'ba3': Ungültiges oder unvollständiges Multi-Byte- oder Wide-Zeichen

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word 'lk6': Ungültiges oder unvollständiges Multi-Byte- oder Wide-Zeichen

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not open converter for 'receive 400â‚¬ ' to 'UTF-8' charset

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word 'acff769bd2ii6500ii106c0ii10bc864cf26': Erfolg

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word 'acff769bd3ii6500ii106c0ii10bc864cf26': Erfolg

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word 'acff769bd4ii6500ii106c0ii10bc864cf26': Erfolg

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word '6500ii106c0ii10bc864cf26': Erfolg

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word 'acff769bceii6500ii106c0ii10bc864cf26': Erfolg

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word 'acff769bd1ii6500ii106c0ii10bc864cf26': Erfolg

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word '0b02078b1907c1a921420000': Ungültiges oder unvollständiges Multi-Byte- oder Wide-Zeichen

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word '0b0087050000671bf245000000000000': Erfolg

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word '10000000000000000': Erfolg

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word '0b0a078b190754eda44600000000': Erfolg

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word '0b01078b190754eda446000000000': Erfolg

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word 'a782de4600000000000000': Erfolg

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word 'de4600000000c3070000444543010000': Erfolg

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word '0b0a078b190739b61e4700000': Erfolg

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word 'bc24010044454301000000': Ungültiges oder unvollständiges Multi-Byte- oder Wide-Zeichen

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word '8222010044454301000000': Ungültiges oder unvollständiges Multi-Byte- oder Wide-Zeichen

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word '0b0065050000070dd9': Ungültiges oder unvollständiges Multi-Byte- oder Wide-Zeichen

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word '8c28020044454301000000': Ungültiges oder unvollständiges Multi-Byte- oder Wide-Zeichen

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not find key entry for word '400004445430100': Erfolg

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not open converter for 'receive 400â‚¬ ' to 'UTF-8' charset

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not open converter for 'CP1252http-equivcontent-type' to 'UTF-8' charset

(evolution:11660): camel-WARNING **: Could not open converter for 'CP1252http-equivcontent-type' to 'UTF-8' charset

(evolution:11660): evolution-shell-WARNING **: The name org.freedesktop.NetworkManager was not provided by any .service files 

```

Der Evolution Ordner ist 1,6 Gb groß.

Nachrichten löschen bringt nicht viel...

Wo setze ich an?

G. Roland

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hey,

wenn's um größere Datenmengen geht, kann es sicher gut für die Geschwindigkeit sein, eine externe SQL-Datenbank zu benutzen, aber zum Einen weiß ich nicht, wie das mit Evolution geht, da ich selbst wenn dann eher Kontact benutze und zum Anderen scheint Dein eigentliches Problem erst mal woanders zu liegen.

Ist das Problem jetzt eher plötzlich aufgetreten, vielleicht mit einem Update, oder hat sich das langsam und schleichend entwickelt?

Da ich mich mit Evolution wie gesagt nicht auskenne, warte am Besten mal Antworten von jemandem mit Ahnung ab, aber hast Du Deine locales, Deinen Standardzeichensatz für Deine Oberfläche und alles, was dazu gehört, richtig gesetzt? Weil irgendwas mit Zeichensätzen läuft schief.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

